# Fatal trap 9: general protection fault while in kernel mode



## lockdoc (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a FreeBSD 8.0 RC1 with ZFS Raid-Z(1) and Geli Encryption [3x1TB HDD] running.

Whenever I try to copy files to a remote location or even internally I receive the following error and the system hangs/panics:


```
Fatal trap 9: general protection fault while in kernel mode
cpuid = 1; apic id = 01
instruction pointer	= 0x20:0xffffffff807d8c6e
stack pointer		= 0x28:0xffffff8079e39930
frame pointer		= 0x28:0xffffff8079e39950
code segment		= base 0x0, limit 0xfffff type 0x1b
			= DPL 0 pres 1 long 1 def32 0 gran 1
process eflags		= interrupt enabled resume IOPL = 0
current process		= 0 (spa_zio_2)
panic: general protection fault
cpuid = 1
```

Sometimes I also get this one

```
panic: vm_page_insert: page already inserted
cpuid = 1
uptime: 2m53s
Cannot dump. Device not defined or unavailable.
Automatic reboot in 15 seconds
```


I just want to rescure my data but whenever I try to copy them, the system will hang.

Now I have made a

```
zpool scrub tank
```
 the system paniced after around 2 minutes. Now whenever I turn on the box and it tries to hang in the HDD, it will panic again with the first trap. Sometimes also *trap 12*

How can I rescue my data?
How can I identify where the error is coming from


----------



## touchy (Dec 4, 2011)

I am having the same issue, except on [9.0-RC2 FreeBSD 9.0-RC2]. I was able to scrub the drives by [cmd=]zfs unmount pool[/cmd] and then running the scrub. I have been looking for a solution, but still cannot find one.


----------

